# 1967 replacing metal under rear window Help?



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

I have some rust at the lip of the rear window (the metal covered by the chrome strip), I also noticed the metal behind the seats(the ledge were the speakers are mounted) is rusted. I am wondering if this is a continouse piece of metal that can be replaced or if it is two seperate pieces of metal? Is there someone doing a re-pop of this metal, and what is the exact name for these piece(ses) of metal.

Thank you.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You'll probably need the panel that goes between the rear window and the trunk, as well as patching or replacing the rear section of the package tray.

The window-to-trunk panel is available from most Pontiac restoration companies.










OPGI:
http://www.opgi.com/p/steel-body-panels/4430/60/CAM7627.html

AMES:
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=L174H&order_number=3086198&web_access=Y


You can usually also order this from a local auto parts store and avoid the shipping charges; it's often less costly that way.


Once you start cutting out the rusty parts, you'll discover what else you will need. 
You might want to take a look at the Dynacorn and Sherman catalogs to see what is available. 

Dynacorn International Inc. The Muscle Car People

ShermanParts-Collision & Restoration Auto Parts, Bumpers & Rust Repair


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

any of the metal under the rear filler panel and rear package tray area are not reproduced so you will have to fabricate any metal that has rot in those areas.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

heres a tip for you, i fish oiled my car to stop any rust, when i was painting the oil everywhere inside doors with a brush i found surface rust under the top shoulder of the doors, the doors were coated inside with a rust proof coat but it stops about 5 inchs from the top of doors, this area is open to condensation, my suface rust was a perfect film over the whole underside of the top of doors, then i found the same under the rear side windows just like your talking about, i held a camera inside doors took some pics with flash it shows really well whats going on up in these hidden areas.....its worth checking these areas out before its too late...


----------

